
Show HN: Cronyo – A simple CLI to manage your cron jobs on AWS - gingerlime
https://github.com/cronyo/cronyo
======
ignoramous
We replaced Kinesis Analytics with Kinesis Firehose + AWS Batch with Spot
pricing to process analytics offline from blobs stored in S3, and it was a
significant cost saving for us.

Spot pricing gives you EC2 instances at 70% to 90% discounts, and the
complexity of bidding for those is handled by AWS Batch out-of-the-box.

Batch supports Lambda as a compute node, too, fwiw, and is free to use (that
is, you only pay for the resources Batch runs your jobs on). If you're into
ECS/K8s, AWS Fargate supports spot pricing, and scheduled or CW Events
triggered invocations.

------
mcintyre1994
This looks awesome! I've built almost exactly these lambdas at work but
without even thinking about a nice CLI, really like it. I'm a bit confused
about how many lambdas end up deployed - do you deploy a new one per unique or
multiplex crons onto eg your `http_post` one?

One thing I've been wanting to do for ours is to support KMS enrypted headers
which it would decrypt before sending, so we don't have plaintext API keys
etc. stored in the repo. Have you thought about anything like that yet?

~~~
igetspam
Have you thought about storing your secrets in SSM or Secrets Manager, giving
you lambda role(s) permissions to decrypt and using the appropriate APIs to
call them? I use SecretString in SSM for a lot of things and it works quite
well. There's a QPS limit but you can pay for a higher level of service now
and move the bar up.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Thanks for the pointer, I'll look into those services as well. :)

~~~
klohto
Watch out for the charges. Accessing secrets through API costs money

~~~
robohoe
Also watch out for throttling of GET requests/get-parameters API calls. I've
found Parameter Store with SecureString sufficient enough but the throttling
can kill the Lambda if it gets invoked frequently.

~~~
vegardx
For things like this you can abuse organization accounts. They take a few
seconds to bootstrap and now you have a completely independent resource limit
for that specific service.

------
irjustin
This is fantastic!

In production, I use a cron SaaS but for personal projects, this is perfect
because the one I use for free requires me to login every month and re-up my
free plan (which is 100% fine and I'm happy to do it).

Thanks so much for creating this and helping guys like me with their pet
projects!

------
thoughtpalette
Looks great! Starred for later.

Clean readme as well.

------
Gys
i like the extensive readme and blog post. Thank you!

